# MPC, LLC Powder Coating



## myths (May 8, 2011)

Anyone needing some powder coating let me know, anything metal can be made to look new again so before replacing it let me have a whack at it  All work done come with 100% satisfaction guarantee and no one in town has lower prices, most are beaten by 50% I accept cash, credit, paypal and always open to barters.

I also do some steel/stainless welding, tire mounting and balancing for bikes, cars and trucks, sand blasting, painting soon to come, booth almost done.

Website still under construction, have had 7 website designers fall threw so trying it for myself. 

http://www.mythspowdercoating.com


----------

